# Wanted - Long Term House Rental, Albir or Surrounding Area



## Happy Henrietta (Jan 31, 2011)

We are looking to rent a property in Albir or within a 10 Km radius on a long term basis.

Our requirements: Detached Villa or House in a fully enclosed reasonably sized garden and with a private pool. 4 beds, 2 bath and spacious living accommodation. We would love some privacy and a quiet location if possible.

Anybody out there know anybody looking for good, reliable tenants?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

What kinda price are you looking at?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Henrietta said:


> We are looking to rent a property in Albir or within a 10 Km radius on a long term basis.
> 
> Our requirements: Detached Villa or House in a fully enclosed reasonably sized garden and with a private pool. 4 beds, 2 bath and spacious living accommodation. We would love some privacy and a quiet location if possible.
> 
> Anybody out there know anybody looking for good, reliable tenants?


have a look in our _FAQs & useful info _thread 

you'll find links to national online rental sites & lots of info about renting (among other things)


----------



## Happy Henrietta (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi

Up to around €1200 but can be a bit more flexible for something stunning


----------



## Happy Henrietta (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## 4stephanie (Jan 9, 2013)

Ask in the J2 bar in La Nucia. My son always gets good information from Sasha there about the local rentals deals from customers wanting to move back to the UK or trying to sell properties who cant and wish to rent long term. Some nice villas in that area and only 10 minutes from where you were considering.


----------



## Happy Henrietta (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks 4Stephanie

I´ll try to find it. Does Sasha work there?


----------



## Happy Henrietta (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi again 4Stephanie

Been scouring the net and can´t find bar J2. Could you give me some idea of where it is please as I don´t know the area very well yet

Thanks


----------



## 4stephanie (Jan 9, 2013)

la - Google Maps
Thinks it was Rotunda 5 - just a small local bar but Sasha the proprieter seems to get a lot of UK customers and they are always looking for good tenants.


----------



## Happy Henrietta (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks 4stephanie. I´ll take a run out there.


----------

